# Acceptable roast date?



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Just received an order from a roaster that appears to be highly regarded on the forums.

Two of the beans were roasted on the 2nd of Jan - great.

One of the beans however was roasted on the 16th of December, nearly 3 weeks ago.

Would you be happy receiving this? I know the roaster likely makes no guarantee about roast dates, but I was expecting something roasted within the last week and a half really. Maybe this is due to the time of year.

Interested in people's thoughts on whether this is standard, or if you'd be a little annoyed too.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I'd not really be thrilled with getting something nearly 3 weeks past roast .


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

İ would be happy and start straight away with the 16th December roasted beans







(if i have no beans left at home)Lets say when i was ordering from coffeecompass, after i placed my order i emailed them and asked if they can roast me one of the packs fresh as it was a xmas gift and sent overseas, which they did. From my experience, beans needs to be rested at least 7-10 days and i find them best consumed when they are 3 weeks old


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd be annoyed and would contact the roaster in question.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Horses for courses , and i don't drink dark roasts where people recommend 2 weeks plus rest.

I don't brew espresso and it may take me 2-3 weeks to get through a bag. SO I'm coming up to 6-7 weeks at the end of a bag , which although I have had good coffees from this old , i would still prefer to have the choice as to if i have left it that long myself.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks all for your responses.

Going to speak to the roasters now I don't feel like I'm being silly.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*I think if you need beans immediately and they were roasted on 16th December that's OK*, if you're not going to start on them for a few weeks, then its might be starting to decline a little by then. This amount might be small, or larger depending on packaging and roastery practices.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nope it would annoy me


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks again all.

Have emailed the roasters, will see what they come back with.

Good news so far is that I just tried one of the beans an espresso and it was absolutely lovely.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a funny old world....3 week old beans and many people are not happy at all, yet a huge % of the those same people, don't clean their portafilter basket and holder every day, don't drop the shower screen every 2 or 3 days and clean behind the dispersion screen. Often grinders are not cleaned even 3 monthly, water is taken from the espresso machine hot tap and for those with internal tanks they are rarely washed weekly.

But when beans are 3 weeks old.......the world ends


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd be annoyed if they were being advertised as roasted to order. Otherwise they'd just be the bag I opened first.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I have had two similar experiences from respected roasters, from whom you would expect to be receiving freshly roasted beans.

On both occasions I emailed to register my disappointment and received apologies and assurances that it was in error rather than policy.

No roaster will get more than one chance from me.

It's not that three week rested beans are undrinkable, far from it but many of us here will be ordering beans with a view to managing continuity in line with our drink patterns and will have factored in a suitable rest period.

Not quite so critical for me now that I have taken to freezing some supplies but I still preffer / expect fresh roasted.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> It's a funny old world....3 week old beans and many people are not happy at all, yet a huge % of the those same people, don't clean their portafilter basket and holder every day, don't drop the shower screen ever 2 or 3 days and clean behind and dispersion screen. Ofter grinders are not cleaned even 3 monthly, water is taken from the espresso machine hot tap and for those with internal tanks they are rarely washed weekly.
> 
> But when beans are 3 weeks old.......the world ends


My machine should be cleaned? Are you sure about that? Don't the additional burnt on oils and delicate layers of crust add to the depth of texture? I've never cleaned anything in my kitchen... I think you are making it up


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If they are advertised on their website as freshly roasted/roasted to order/make a point of mentioning prompt delivery soon after roasting then of course I want them fresh, not when they've had them kicking about for 3 weeks. It's not an end of the world thing, mind you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Missy said:


> My machine should be cleaned? Are you sure about that? Don't the additional burnt on oils and delicate layers of crust add to the depth of texture? I've never cleaned anything in my kitchen... I think you are making it up


If it was a Chinese Wok you would be right as in "Wok Hei", but it's an Espresso machine and needs a bit more care than a wok.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> If it was a Chinese Wok you would be right as in "Wok Hei", but it's an Espresso machine and needs a bit more care than a wok.


I'll nip downstairs and rub it with sesame oil immediately- just the group head and portafilter or all over?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Received a response from the roaster this morning.

They've said that it was most likely a mistake on the label, however will send out a replacement pack today for me.

I'm happy with that for customer service.

Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Missy said:


> I'll nip downstairs and rub it with sesame oil immediately- just the group head and portafilter or all over?


Just the head...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Just the head...


Love a sesame scrub to the head


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

But yeah, I've got coffees roasted in November that I'm bringing now that are still perfect. Green age/storage is a big factor, as is how you store your roasted.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> It's a funny old world....3 week old beans and many people are not happy at all, yet a huge % of the those same people, don't clean their portafilter basket and holder every day, don't drop the shower screen every 2 or 3 days and clean behind the dispersion screen. Often grinders are not cleaned even 3 monthly, water is taken from the espresso machine hot tap and for those with internal tanks they are rarely washed weekly.
> 
> But when beans are 3 weeks old.......the world ends


I take water from the Londinium hot tap for brewed coffee. Is this problematic?

Matt


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's not the point about 3 week old beans, It is due to the fact I have things in line running into each other, so as one runs out the next in line! that's why it annoys me.


----------

